# ;w; sweet Maccies..



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Alright...First and foremost. Read what Ive written and dont hate. I love my boy so much and would _never_ try to hurt him, so dont you dare critisize me for what he did on his own.

That being said.

Oh my god. My boy is so sweet. He's so sweet, sooo sweet.

I was cleaning out his hospital tank to give to my friend (who is keeping him) and needed first to remove the couple plants that were in there...

Maccies, docile and curious as ever, wandered over to investigate (I moved slowly to not scare him). I expected a bite from him, much as Alle would do (OWWW), but...no...

....He did this:










I laid out my hand a little, expecting him to scoot over it. To my surprise, and almost to tears, he wandered into my palm and stayed there. I nearly cried, it was so sweet.

So. Sweet.

I got my friend, his new "Auntie" to take this picture for me, it was bitter sweet. I raised him to the top a little, but he was by no means out. He was jus' chillin , looking at my wiggly fingers<3

I needed to get him out anyway, and he always freaks out at his net or the cup, so I filled his cup and gently placed him in from my hand. Again, to my surprise, he gently lolled in, not freaked out, not panting, no stress.

It was like his last goodbye to me ; w ; <3 <3

(Even though I just have to go down the hall to see him <3)

Yay! :'D

(And just to say, I wouldnt suggest trying to hold your fish, etc, etc, Ive never done this before and neither did he, nor do I honestly expect him to again. I still love the fact that he did, though!)


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh, what a sweet boy <3 That's adorable!
I'm sure it must be hard to part with him, but he'll have a great home with his "Auntie"... and at least he won't be far away. :3


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

ZOMG SO CUTE!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Betta Slave said:


> Oh, what a sweet boy <3 That's adorable!
> I'm sure it must be hard to part with him, but he'll have a great home with his "Auntie"... and at least he won't be far away. :3


Thankies!! 
And yes, he sure will! Ill make sure of it! Shes so excited, I brought him into her room as a surprise (I was QTing him for raised scales, its nothing ) so she wasnt expecting him.

She was sooo eager to help set the temp. tank up, it was awesome!  Now he'll be less stressed out AND be in a place where he can flirt with people all he wants roll and say hi to me :'3 <3 <3


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

bettafish15 said:


> ZOMG SO CUTE!


 That vid killed me!!! X'D
And thank you :3


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

No way!!!! ^.^ Thats just pure awesomeness and complete trust he has with you to do that!!!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

ChicagoPete said:


> No way!!!! ^.^ Thats just pure awesomeness and complete trust he has with you to do that!!!


 Thanks, Pete! :'D !!!!!


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Reminds me of this vid:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSfVliwnsbA


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh, Alex! That was an amazing video :'3 Thanks for sharing.

Maccies was sorta doing that, but was nudging into my palm and not wanting to swim out :'D


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

OMG ALEX thats iggsactly what I was thinking it reminded me of!!!!


----------



## coolcucumber (Jan 16, 2011)

Hm. sorry, this is probably a noob question, but why cant you pick fish up with your hands? D:


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

They could easily fall out or jump.


----------



## coolcucumber (Jan 16, 2011)

Oh. duuhhhh. i should have thought of that. thanks xD


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Haha your welcome xD


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Haha, yep! Its true. And its stressful and could be potentially harmful if youre a little too rough (not on purpose, of course!) and possibly transfer harmful things on your hands to him.
I normally wouldtve let him, but for an entire two hours before that I was rearranging Alle's tank and hadnt touched anything else but dechlorinated water, so I let him ^~^; I usually worry about chemicals/soap being on my hands.


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

And all the grooves and natural oils on your hands (like the ones that make your fingerprints) can damage their slimecoats- Which protects them from external parasites such as ich.


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

reminded ME of that video too! its just the absolute sweetest thing...to have that kind of trust from an animal that (in all honesty) isnt too intelligent (in comparison to everything else)...thats amazing


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

To have him trust you that way is so beautiful! <3 My boys don't trust me that much yet but hopefully someday they will! 

He's such a sweety and that was such a wonderful goodbye! <3 :']

I'm glad he's still close enough to visit! <3 I gotta show this video to my friend! She's getting a betta soon and I think she'd love to see your picture and see how sweet they are! <3


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh gosh, that was just too sweet for words. :')


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone! :,3 <3


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

kinda random but i'm curious...is it "mass-ees"/"mass-er-oni" or "mack-ees"/"mack-er-oni"?


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

HayrideHaunter said:


> kinda random but i'm curious...is it "mass-ees"/"mass-er-oni" or "mack-ees"/"mack-er-oni"?


Mack-er-oni :3 the extra c is like Allejandro's extra l, I usually call them by their nicknames, so I didn't want"alle"to look like"ale", so I pot in the extra letter, and figured I'd do the same for macceroni "maccies" :B


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

okay =D...thats cute ^_^...I call my boy Marbleman or Marblemonster...haha...my Marbles <3


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

looks like he really doesnt want to go away from you.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

HayrideHaunter said:


> okay =D...thats cute ^_^...I call my boy Marbleman or Marblemonster...haha...my Marbles <3


pfffffffffft that's so cute! <3<3<3 I hope you never lose your Marbles! :'D <3


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

he loves youuu =D


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

wallywestisthebest333 said:


> pfffffffffft that's so cute! <3<3<3 I hope you never lose your Marbles! :'D <3


haha i make that joke too often =3...when people ask why his name is Marbles theres a couple reasons...one of them is so when hes gone i can say I lost my Marbles XD


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> looks like he really doesnt want to go away from you.


 I honestly dont think he wanted to <3


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

So why are you giving him away?


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Well, when I first got Maccies from Petsmart (one where they do a decent job of tending to their bettas), he seemed alert and happy. After a few days, I began to really really worry something was wrong with him. As the week went on, I grew more and more worried about him, to the point where I was considering bringing him back. Then, he got better.
When I moved back into my dorm (a good while after he's been acting/feeling strange) I sent up my divided 5 gal with the boys. They both seemed to enjoy the space, especially Alle!
...But Maccies grew unwell again. He was constrantly hunting for Alle (Alle not so much), stressing himself out, not eating because he could see Alle, etc. Even when he couldnt see Alle (through a doubled up divider), he was still freaking himself out 
I noticed his scales were a bit raised and took him out of the tank and into a 1.5gal QT to see if he'd improve. He did. Like CRAZY. He was his old derpy self again 
...But when I put him back with Alle...
Right back to being stressed and unwell :c
I decided it wasnt fair to Maccies to have him in a place he couldnt fully enjoy his life in. My friend down the hall absolutley fell in love with him, so I decided to let her care for him (shes exstatic!) She's had bettas before and has me as well, so I know hes in good hands.

It might be just Maccies, he's always been a little on the frail side :'c It wouldnt be right of me to keep him in a life of constant stress and unsettledness just because I wanted to keep to boys :'c <3 Maybe another time Ill look for another boy, who knows? But not now.


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

well thats incredibly sweet of you to care so much for him that you're giving him up. I think he will appreciate the stress-free life, and I'm sure he's grateful for all of the care you've given him. You sound like an awesome fish owner =)


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

PewPewPew said:


> Well, when I first got Maccies from Petsmart (one where they do a decent job of tending to their bettas), he seemed alert and happy. After a few days, I began to really really worry something was wrong with him. As the week went on, I grew more and more worried about him, to the point where I was considering bringing him back. Then, he got better.
> When I moved back into my dorm (a good while after he's been acting/feeling strange) I sent up my divided 5 gal with the boys. They both seemed to enjoy the space, especially Alle!
> ...But Maccies grew unwell again. He was constrantly hunting for Alle (Alle not so much), stressing himself out, not eating because he could see Alle, etc. Even when he couldnt see Alle (through a doubled up divider), he was still freaking himself out
> I noticed his scales were a bit raised and took him out of the tank and into a 1.5gal QT to see if he'd improve. He did. Like CRAZY. He was his old derpy self again
> ...


Oh i see, i thought that the betta was going to your friend that was like 5 miles away lol.


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Aww that is really cool and cute!
And that clip of the dog freaked me out...what's with the eyebrows?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

BlueHaven said:


> Aww that is really cool and cute!
> And that clip of the dog freaked me out...what's with the eyebrows?


i agree and would like to know as well. >.<


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I thought that was hysterical X'D

And nope! Shes down the hall :B

Thankies, HayrideHaunter :3


----------



## ilovebunnies (Oct 11, 2010)

Awwww, that's adorable! You should convince your friend to join the forums, lol.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

PewPewPew said:


> I thought that was hysterical X'D
> 
> And nope! Shes down the hall :B
> 
> Thankies, HayrideHaunter :3


lol okay


----------



## Marona (Jan 31, 2011)

My petsmart fish is a frail guy, too. He's so shy. :/ I'm hoping he'll associate me with food more as the time goes on.

But it's weird that he seems more energetic when I actually put him next to my more aggressive male in the divided tank.


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Awww what a great little fish!


----------

